# Ecigssa Superbru Rugby Pool



## vaalboy (5/6/14)

For the Rugby enthusiasts:

Come join my June Internationals prediction game on SuperBru! It's free and loads of fun. Just click here:

http://www.superbru.com/juneinternationals/pool.php?p=11229897

Pool name: Ecigssa 
Pool code: thouespy


----------



## crack2483 (5/6/14)

Done

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Die Kriek (5/6/14)

Done!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

